# LET THE COUNTDOWN BEGIN!!!



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

There is 17 days until the opener of Deer gun season starts!! I cant wait. I went out thise weekend and shot my brand new 30-06 remington semi-auto and the range and i was having so much fun i went through a box of shells in no time. I love getting out and walkimg after those nice bucks. Anybody as excited as me?


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

count me in, lol. I have to get my 300 wsm out to the range to make sure its still on. I even got a new recruit to hunt with us this year. First time he has ever hunted and he just bought his first gun. I am more excited to get somone new into hunting then I am, lol. I can't wait for the second weekend in November. Been watching three bucks for over a month, lol. Hope they hang around the areas I have seen them in. Good luck to everyone and shoot straight. Can't wait to see some pictures of everyones deer. :beer: :beer:


----------



## 2Nd time (Jan 3, 2006)

Opening day here this comeing saturday. :thumb: Good luck to all.


----------

